# Beamswork LED Fresh Water Planted



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

A 48" Finnex Ray II would provide low to medium light at the substrate if your 75 gallon has the typical 21" depth. No moonlights, however.


----------



## BarbH (Feb 27, 2013)

I am doing a similar set up myself on a 72 bowfront. The light that Hoppy suggested to me was a finnex fugeray, which would place me into about medium lighting. It was also suggested to use Flourish Excel to keep from having algae problems.

Sent from my SCH-R720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Far too much blue light. Plants also need reddish - red light.


----------



## joeyNdana (Mar 5, 2013)

I actually did look at that site today. But I just don't know enough about what I'm looking for so wasn't really sure.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

joeyNdana said:


> I actually did look at that site today. But I just don't know enough about what I'm looking for so wasn't really sure.


I'll give you some help. This is the Sun's spectrum at sea level. Notice how the spectrum drops off in wavelengths shorter than 450nm. 
Play around with the app on that site. It's not hard to get a close approximation to this spectrum with led's. You can get a CRI of 98 [ 100 is the max], a K temp of 5500-5900 and rather good PAR and a chromaticity of light that is white looking.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

I've been in some freshwater rivers and natural sunlight is not necessarily the best looking to the eye in terms of colors. Just my to cents.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello,

I am using this one : http://www.aquatraders.com/BeamsWork-HI-LUMEN-LED-Fixture-Tri-0-2W-36-p/56283.htm

For my 36" X 18" X 24" high tank, since more than 2 months.

Yes it's 10000K mostly and my plants are thriving. I grow easy plants like java fern, java moss, limnophila sessiflora, egeria densa, crypts.

Michel.


----------



## joeyNdana (Mar 5, 2013)

Great to hear that a couple of you have had success with a fixture that I currently have. So I may experiment with a couple Java Ferns and Anubias in the 75 for right now. I have a school of 8 Buenos Aries Tetras and those two plants are the only ones I've heard of that they won't bother. 

I'll definitely be looking over the buildmyled sight again as well as the other suggestions. I really want to make the right choices as the 125 I plan on having quite a few plants and want to get off on the right foot.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Anubias and java ferns do not require a lot of light. I think anubia would be fine even with the daylight from the room.

Michel.


----------



## joeyNdana (Mar 5, 2013)

Appreciate the input so far. I gave myself a headache researching my lighting needs today however every question I Googled led me right back to The Planted Tank forums. Some great info here, really happy I started posting.

So here is what I've come up with and would like your opinion. I'm going to experiment with my Beamswork fixture on my 75 to see how a couple basic plants will grow. Once the 125 is up and running the 75 will become a lightly planted discus tank, plants will only accent the hardscape.

For the 125 build with heavier planting, it appears to me the Finnex FugeRay might be what I'm looking for (2 - 36"). For the 22" high tank the PAR would be around 30 center, back of tank around mid 20's. Those numbers should have me at low light levels without c02 and my wife would still have her moonlights!

Your thoughts?


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

I cannot say for the Finnex I do not own one. I prefer let other people answer.

I am convinced Finnex leds are great. The only reason I do not own one is because I live in Canada.


----------

